# Young Male, San Antonio



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30177424


Pet ID: A306149
ANIMAL CARE SERVICES DIVISION CITY OF SAN ANTONIO
4710 State Hwy 151
San Antonio, TX 78227


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

His sad face kills my heart  I hope he finds a loving forever home


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG, that dog looks so miserable. Hope the rescue steps in.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wow, what a sad looking face.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

how do all these beautiful gsd's end up in shelters.


----------

